# 16.5 inch tires on 16 inch truck rims?Possible??



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thats the question,is it doable?Im being told yes you can put 16.5 inch tires on a 16 inch rim


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I would guess any thing is doable, but is it wise, on a piece of farm machinery for field use possibly but would not for road use, IMO,


----------



## Bluecometk (Jun 20, 2009)

I would have to say no. I also recommend not trying it. The dangers are many and the chances for disaster are great.

These are just my opinions.

Bluecometk


----------



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

NO NO NO......
And anyone who mounts them for you should have to stand next to the tire with 80 lbs in them and wait for one to blow his leg off!
Peter


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Adamently no. Please don't try this boo, we'd miss ya.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Its my Bud about buying tires from a Pick A Part place.

I will pass this along and thanks for the info.Thought it sounded waaaay wrong,sounded wrong to him too.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

sure it's possible. all you need is a rim stretcher.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

MELOC said:


> sure it's possible. all you need is a rim stretcher.


Very funny!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

MELOC said:


> sure it's possible. all you need is a rim stretcher.


hahahaha

hahahaha

yanno, Ive been in many situations that could have been resolved if only I had a board stretcher


LOL, im still chuckleing


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Definitely not, however for temp use off road such as small trailer, you might get away with 16 inch tire on a 16.5 rim using a tube, it just wont seat properly. Dont use it on road.

16.5 tires are getting rare and the few new ones available very expensive. I had a baldie 16.5 on wheel setting around and used it this spring on my old 2 bottom plow. The wheel rim on the plow was rusted out, but used eight bolts. I just cut center out of the 16.5 rim and wallared out the holes a bit to make it fit. Course this plow will never go over 2mph the rest of its life so not really worried about it. Does look kinda funny with the big tire on the plow and I had to adjust plow to an extreme to be able to use it. Still it works and didnt cost me anything.....


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

The 16" tires on my truck say on the side in big bold letters DO NOT MOUNT ON 16.5 INCH WHEEL. I would guess the other way round is not any better.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes it is posible but it will be a mightybooboo If you do.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Old Vet said:


> Yes it is posible but it will be a mightybooboo If you do.


Guess it would be at that.:cowboy:

BTW Cfabe,that chicken door of yours is awesome!:banana02:


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

The 16.5 tire is outdated most likely dry rotted, why ask for trouble and more work I do not think the tire will even seal on rim. 16.5 -16 =.5 or 1/2" larger.
Glenn


----------



## tomstractormag (Feb 23, 2007)

The 16.5 is a tubeless tire and special wheel. The angle of the bead on the tire and the rim of course are different than a conventional tire/wheel combo.
NEVER EVER mix the two.
It is similar to a 22.5 big truck tire which is also tubeless.
I believe the idea was so they are very serviceable i.e. easy to change.
Tom


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

16.5 tires are somewhat popular in the off road market out F250 has 16.5s on it.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

He got 2 nice used 16 inch tires for 60 bucks.Needs 2 more.Very pleased with how his 400 dollars he saved for tires is going.

Thanks for the great answers,very much appreciated.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes it is possible and has been done with split rings on the rims...

*But I wouldn't recommend this!* When I had a truck that ran these type of rims I would get rid of them as soon as possible.. They are deadly and will kill you if or should I say when they fail, and they do fail...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

He got his 4 nice used tires mounted and balanced and is good to go.Being on a fixed income he saved a bundle.

Cool!


----------

